# tbol, what to expect?



## persianprince23 (May 20, 2012)

I am considering running tbol at the end of my cycle and since i have never ran it would like to hear what gains are typicall and the dosage to run it


----------



## Standard Donkey (May 20, 2012)

tbol is fun, good pumps and strength gains.. a little weight gain but it's not water weight like dbol.


i ran it at 100mg ED, it gives people headaches at that dose sometimes but not me 



(i ran gp  good stuff)


----------



## cottonmouth (May 20, 2012)

50mg/day was a good dose for me, i went up to 70 though. I loved it, nice strength gains, no water retention, I believe I got leaner too. 
It lowers shbg too, so more free test. 

I ran GP too.


----------



## FTW34 (May 20, 2012)

face it SD theirs nothing u get sides on. ur prolly pinning 2gs of TREN E a week and sleep like a baby


----------



## Standard Donkey (May 20, 2012)

FTW34 said:


> face it SD theirs nothing u get sides on. ur prolly pinning 2gs of TREN E a week and sleep like a baby




i actually am gonna be pinning 2g of Tren E for my next blast


----------



## hoyle21 (May 20, 2012)

^^^^crazy fucker


----------



## FTW34 (May 20, 2012)

people think i was trying to be funny, nope was dead serious


----------



## Standard Donkey (May 20, 2012)

think im actually gonna go for like 1500mg of tren A..


should be about the same amount of tren mg per mg right?


----------



## dutchmaster454 (May 20, 2012)

i wouldn't run it lower than 60mg. its a good compound for hardening and actually getting some size, just not major size like its brother dbol. its basically the same gains as dbol just 1/4 of the water and weight gain and 1/2 the strength. oh and you'll get some vascularity to.


----------



## msumuscle (May 20, 2012)

standard donkey said:


> think im actually gonna go for like 1500mg of tren a..
> 
> 
> Should be about the same amount of tren mg per mg right?



lol i fugging love this guy!!!


----------



## Digitalash (May 20, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> think im actually gonna go for like 1500mg of tren A..
> 
> 
> should be about the same amount of tren mg per mg right?



thats a tad overkill bro, pin 200mg ed and call it a day


----------



## msumuscle (May 20, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> thats a tad overkill bro, pin 200mg ed and call it a day



You bein sarcastic lol?  200 mgs ED is only 100 mgs less than 1500 mgs/wk


----------



## Digitalash (May 20, 2012)

msumuscle said:


> You bein sarcastic lol?  200 mgs ED is only 100 mgs less than 1500 mgs/wk



I was kidding lol, easier math than figurin out 1500 a week


----------



## fredlabrute (May 21, 2012)

Ran 75 to 100mg tbol ed, slow but steady gains!Absolutely no sides, only UGL stuff though,but real good ones here in Canada!


----------



## SFW (May 21, 2012)

> I am considering running tbol at the end of my cycle and since i have never ran it would like to hear what gains are typicall and the dosage to run it



A sense of well being, dry grainy appearance w/vascularity and striations, strength increase, zero bloat, very little weight gain, tantrums on occasion.

Takes a while to kick in. You wont see changes for almost 2 weeks. At Least in my experience.

One of my favorite orals because its nearly sideless.


Oh and dosage....50-60 mgs tops for someone around 200-215 lbs

100 mgs would be a joke. Maybe if youre 250+ lbs.


----------



## Digitalash (May 21, 2012)

I've heard its just a nice mild bulking oral with no water retention. If low sides and slow consistent gains without a watery appearance are your thing its probably the best there is. If you don't mind a little more sides but still wanna stay dry and make massive gains superdrol is where its at IMO. I never got bad sides and I think most people that do are because they didn't stack with test. Superdrol will make you rock hard and dry, strong and vascular. Put lbm on you in a hurry and do it cheaply. Little rough on the lipids and made me a tad aggressive, some get back pumps etc. but I love the stuff. Recomps you as well, and is thought to be a diuretic. I took 30mg a few times just for two days before goin to the beach or something like that and the fullness/dryness is apparent in just that short a time


----------



## Standard Donkey (May 21, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> I've heard its just a nice mild bulking oral with no water retention. If low sides and slow consistent gains without a watery appearance are your thing its probably the best there is. If you don't mind a little more sides but still wanna stay dry and make massive gains superdrol is where its at IMO. I never got bad sides and I think most people that do are because they didn't stack with test. Superdrol will make you rock hard and dry, strong and vascular. Put lbm on you in a hurry and do it cheaply. Little rough on the lipids and made me a tad aggressive, some get back pumps etc. but I love the stuff. Recomps you as well, and is thought to be a diuretic. I took 30mg a few times just for two days before goin to the beach or something like that and the fullness/dryness is apparent in just that short a time



was that super dmz by iml? i was thinking about getting some


----------



## adwal99 (May 21, 2012)

U can't go wrong with DMZ, especially the old formula


----------



## sheedh (Sep 26, 2012)

i like to use tbol, my waight is 55kg, hw many mg should i take & i wont to kw more details dud


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 26, 2012)

I have never been on tbol thinking of trying it, but I love dbol. I don't care about bloat that is what bulking is all about. To me the extra water I put on really helps with development because it increases my strength through the roof with in a week. I feel that I get a better work out and can build more mass off of dbol then I would with tbol. Precontest though am thinking about adding this into the mix though instead of anavar and finishing it with winny to dry me out. Still debating things around. I have been hearing nothing but mind blowing results on the Anavar that I am getting now, so we will wait and see what happens. I have both var and tbol coming soon.

Also any one have experience with taking both for precontest and finishing with winny. I know that many orals is not good, but with all seriousness this is for contest prep not recreational use. So it would only consider doing this very seldom.


----------

